# Allergies to Food??



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Allergy testing is always a good way to go for a pup that continues to have problems. If you think chicken is your problem be sure and read the labels, just because the protein base is Salmon doesn't mean it doesn't contain chicken in some form. It's important to read the labels on your snacks too. 
To be safe don't feed snacks.. they don't need them. Most of us give snacks because it makes us feel good. Once you are sure the kibble is not the problem just give kibble as a snack or fresh veggies or acceptable fruits if you must.
We all love snacks but most of us could and should do without them.


----------



## usually lurking (Apr 21, 2017)

A lot of foods also have lamb, which can trigger allergies in some dogs. Your particular situation sounds like it may be environmental, or a combination of food and environmental. What shampoo is the groomer using? Does the groomer use any products other than the shampoo on your dog? You could try bathing her yourself and see if that helps. Also, have you checked your pollen reports? I can time my dog's worst scratching to spikes in certain pollen levels.

Also, I second the use of veggies and fruits as treats. Baby carrots, slices of apples or pears, watermelon, etc are great treats, just makes sure they are free of seeds. You can also freeze a lot of different things in a kong for a long lasting treat - unsweetened applesauce, mashed banana, a little pumpkin, some yogurt, and peanut butter, as a few examples. Layering several things works great and you can mix in some kibble, too. My dog also goes nuts for small ice cubes.


----------



## jrr (May 26, 2012)

Went through this our 5 year old. The red bumps on the stomach, inching paws, thin coat, etc. $400 for a blood test. Best money I ever spent. His coat and skin cleared up in two weeks. 
He is allergic, 10 major items. Any thing that has feathers, any type of potatoes, rye grass, any ingredient that is "grass" based, ex sunflower oil. Good news the foods are readily available. Results are wonderful


----------



## Saracousineau (Jul 11, 2017)

My 1 1/2 golden is the same way!! He stopped eating his food (4 health chicken flavor) and lost tons of weight. He scratched and bit at himself so much he has patches of hair missing.  his coat is SOO dull and not like it was. I took him to vet and all he did was give him allergy shot. I switched his food to 4 health sensitive skin which is salmon. But he still isn't eating it. His itching stopped, somewhat. I want him to go back to what he was, I just don't know what else to do?


----------

